# [D&D 5e] Vancouver WA - Face to face game  looking for players



## Digital M@ (Sep 28, 2019)

I am looking to start a D&D 5E game to be played twice a month.  The exact day is to be determined.  I was thinking of Tomb of Annihilation or Waterdeep Dragon Heist, but have been prepping Death House for a 2-3 session game on Roll20 in October and could be convinced to run Curse of Strahd.

I am a better GM than a rules lawyer.  I run games to have fun with the people at the table.  I expect players to roll with the basic story of the game and I will roll with the player choices.  By that I mean, if your character is going to be difficult to motivate to follow the story we agree to play or is going to be a constant dick to the other players, then save that character for another game and create a different character.  I allow and encourage the players to creatively solve problems, go on unexpected side quests and excursions, turn an unimportant NPC into a group plot hook etc.  Role playing is a joint story telling venture and I allow the players to set the mood and play with the world.  I will craft the mood, pace and plot to suit the style and decisions of play of the group. 

For example, in a Halloween themed adventure, your characters language and actions can reflect things to enhance the spooky-ness of the area.  They can react with fright at the sounds coming from the shadows and choose an action that reflects the fright or you could ignore the flavor and just act in the "smartest" and most straightforward way or maybe you go all Scooby-Doo and make it ridiculous and light hearted.  All three options can be fun but they create three different games and I will allow you to choose that mood through your character actions.

I play RPGs to enjoy the game and the people around the table with me.  I have a 14 year old son who will be playing, new players are awesome and welcome.  I will be running the game at my house in Vancouver WA.

If you are interested reply below or PM me.  I would like to schedule a session zero where all interested players can get together and talk about character creation, expectations, experience and just say hello.  It is important to me that everyone feels safe and comfortable at the table.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 9, 2019)

What day of the week are you considering? I live just across the bridge....


----------



## Digital M@ (Oct 9, 2019)

I am open to the day.  Sunday nights look best right now, but I am flexible.  I have two other players interested and am going to post something at a a local game store.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 9, 2019)

I might be able to do every other Sunday, ,give or take. I'll PM you.


----------

